# Some of my common cichlids



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Male JD

















Male Convict. He is a fighter and smallest cichlid in my 240g. ~5"









Male Green Terror

























Male Green Texas


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

beautiful fish, i love ur jd and gt


----------



## frantzml1982 (Jan 12, 2005)

Sweet fish







man


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

nice fishies! your JD looks just like mine. What else have you got in that tank?


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks guys. They are in my 240g tank. I have many semi-rare to rare cichlids. These are just apetizers.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

how sure are you on that convict being a male?

it looks like it has some redish on the bellie

your JD is really nice so is the GT, two of my favorites


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> how sure are you on that convict being a male?
> 
> it looks like it has some redish on the bellie
> 
> ...


100% percent male because he has bred with a female many times. BTW, I don't think female ever grows that big and thick.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Very nice JD!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet cichlids.

I'm loving that JD.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Great lookig fish! I liek the GT a lot!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

That is a smooth GT


----------

